# Blackpool Championship Show



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Who is going to be here , and as am showing on the Sunday but stewarding on the other two days i may get to meet some of you


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I might be there on Sunday


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I will be there on Sunday


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooooo Debbie whats ya dogs posh names and I'll come and find ya - may just have to wear a really baggy jumper then I can sneak one of the dogues away!!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL Jo - will pm you with the names etc - would be so nice to meet up


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

we're going with 2 of our girlies


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww we love the blackpool show but can't go this year, good luck to everyone though and have a great day


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

we're not there, but we're at windsor on the sunday


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I am going Friday


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

leoti said:


> Who is going to be here , and as am showing on the Sunday but stewarding on the other two days i may get to meet some of you


I'll be there on Sunday - would love to meet you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I might be there on Sunday


If you find yourself by a ring with big shaggy bergies in - I'll be the one with the black one! (Or the grey one who is misbehaving ...  ...)


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll try find you


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> I'll be there on Sunday - would love to meet you!


that would be great would you like me to pm my number ?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Do any of you have a rough idea of what time you might be in the ring??


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

our will proably be after dinner


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Which class is Leoti in hun?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

leoti said:


> that would be great would you like me to pm my number ?


yes please!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Do any of you have a rough idea of what time you might be in the ring??


That's a good point - there was no order of judging info with the passes - there's a summary of entries on Higham Press site, but no order of judging! Has anyone else been sent an order of judging?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> That's a good point - there was no order of judging info with the passes - there's a summary of entries on Higham Press site, but no order of judging! Has anyone else been sent an order of judging?


Nope no order of judging just the passes if i can find anything out on friday i will let you know


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

leoti said:


> Nope no order of judging just the passes if i can find anything out on friday i will let you know


Thanks - I've not looked at the dog papers yet - might be something in there!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Thanks - I've not looked at the dog papers yet - might be something in there!


it says in OUR DOGS that judging will start in all rings at 9am prompt as it has got the number of entries for each breed as well


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you know I hadnt noticed there was no order of judging in with my passes - havent had chance to read my dog paper but will have a look tomoz


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I phoned up the secretary to find out what time & what ring we were in, apparantly they dont send them out with the passes, i think he said it was in the schedule?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I entered online - opppsss - going to have to find out


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> I phoned up the secretary to find out what time & what ring we were in, apparantly they dont send them out with the passes, i think he said it was in the schedule?


Well I never - so it is!  But it's in such tiny writing I've had to go and get my glasses - and even then I'm struggling! We're in Ring B after AVNSC, and there's only 17 of them - so I should think it'll be around 9.45am.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I entered online - opppsss - going to have to find out


Debbie - according to the schedule you are in ring 25/26 at 11 am.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh cheers hun - can you check Rough Collies for me please


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Oh cheers hun - can you check Rough Collies for me please


Ring 11/12 at 9am - an early start there then!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thankyou - will be there for 8.30 by the look of it lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Thankyou - will be there for 8.30 by the look of it lol


Yeah, we're aiming for that sort of time too - but we're staying with friends who live near there and they are notorious for being late - we only just made our class last year!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Yeah, we're aiming for that sort of time too - but we're staying with friends who live near there and they are notorious for being late - we only just made our class last year!


ill be there for 8 even though its only 10 mins away


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Im going on Friday  
am driving up thursday and staying over at umm will have to look and find out the place we are staying 

We are on first thing 9am.I am going with a friend who has one of our pups so we have to be there for the first class.

If anyone passes the Stafford ring then come and say hi.

Best go find my passes and hotel booking

Have a great time everyone who is going

Mel


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Dennyboy said:


> Im going on Friday
> am driving up thursday and staying over at umm will have to look and find out the place we are staying
> 
> We are on first thing 9am.I am going with a friend who has one of our pups so we have to be there for the first class.
> ...


oh which hotel you stopping at ??????????


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

ummmm i dont know 

My other half booked me and my friend into a B+B he said was only 10 mins away,but i cant find the bit of paper he wrote it down on.....

I hope the receipt comes in the morning as i want to leave at 10....

Might be getting to blackpool a bit earlier than 9am 


If anyone passes the Stafford ring come and say hi.
I will have a black brindle dog and a white pied puppy,mainly white with patches either side of his face and one on the base of his tail.

I will have a large blue folder full of lovely Stafford pics taken by my friend if you fancy a look,he will be at a few shows if you want pics.

Mel


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Im going on Friday
> am driving up thursday and staying over at umm will have to look and find out the place we are staying
> 
> We are on first thing 9am.I am going with a friend who has one of our pups so we have to be there for the first class.
> ...


I will be there on Friday and will be visiting Staffies at one point as I sold a Crested to someone with Staffs and always go find her for a natter


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Wohoo we made it.

We had a lovely detour through the countryside  was happily pootling up the A1 when we saw signs for Scotch corner  oops i realised we had missed our turning 

Full story on my website with a few pics,if anyone is bored and wants a giggle  look under Blackpool trip 

Mel


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Very eventful day to say the least!! I'm so sorry I didnt get a chance to come and say hello to peeps but with the weather being as it was I stayed in the tent and then as soon as my sister had done her class we set off home.
For those who didnt go it was blummin' awful - the main BIS tent was in fear of taking off the wind was so strong - they had to anchor it down to 6 tractors - the show organisers were respectfully asking people to leave at the earliest opportunity as they were worried about everyones safety
I still enjoyed the morning out but my OH couldnt believe it when I walked in the door - he said "I wasnt expecting ya til tonight!" I wasnt expecting to be home so early either but it just wasnt safe to be out


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Jo I am so pleased you got home ok hun - not long been back myself - what a shambles!!! The site was a pile of rubbish and most of the tents were ripped down and thrown accross the roads etc There were injuries left right and centre - I have never seen anything like it in my life!!!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Glad you got home ok too Debbie - I've heard that a guy from the catering tent got covered in hot oil cos the catering tent collapsed, they stripped his clothes off and he was in agony, the Rott tent and the DDB tent went as far as I know - someone on another site I go on said that a DDB got scared and broke free - it was really scary when we left so god knows what it was like when the tents were collapsing
I really hope everyone got their dogs out ok


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you meanthey didnt cancel it 
thats a bit dangerous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

The poor catering guy is critical in hospital - The DDB tent just went thankfully we had all gotten out minutes before it happened - not heard anything about a DDB but there was one dog that broke free and was running - think I heard it was a Pharaoh hound or something.
It scared the crap outta me I must admit - I got both our dogs and a friends pup into the back of the van - I had my Father with me who I bundled into the van and threw all the bags in too - he also had to babysit for a friends Rott who had got a little scared - we went back into the grounds and it was horrendous - never seen anything like it in my life!!!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

They did abandon it eventually Carol - they were announcing over the speaker for people to please leave the ground when we left - it just wasnt safe to continue


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> The poor catering guy is critical in hospital - The DDB tent just went thankfully we had all gotten out minutes before it happened - not heard anything about a DDB but there was one dog that broke free and was running - think I heard it was a Pharaoh hound or something.
> It scared the crap outta me I must admit - I got both our dogs and a friends pup into the back of the van - I had my Father with me who I bundled into the van and threw all the bags in too - he also had to babysit for a friends Rott who had got a little scared - we went back into the grounds and it was horrendous - never seen anything like it in my life!!!!!!


It was my friends pharoah hound but all found safe and well Thank god


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heck it does sound a mess  we have a few trees down here including my old horse chesnut tree but loose dogs eek!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Tashi - so pleased your friends dog is ok - I bet the poor thing was so scared!!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what happens when they abandon it, do they have to reschedule it?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Tashi - so pleased your friends dog is ok - I bet the poor thing was so scared!!!


it was antony's off royal canin but all safe and sound


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> what happens when they abandon it, do they have to reschedule it?


no idea there having a meeting to decised what there gonna do


----------

